# Neoregelia darkest hour



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Looks like it may be a big one? 

Split from Wanted ad - rozdaboff


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

I found a picture of one on the internet. Is this the one you guys are talking about??


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yep


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Josh,

How big does that thing get?


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

hey chris, im not sure how big these get. i have never kept this cultivar. looks like it might be a good sized one tho


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

heres another interresting black neoregelia

http://fcbs.org/images/Neo/neo_Midnight(Wurthmann)hp.jpg

i dont know why the link isnt complete. youll have to copy and paste it to get it to work

-josh


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey guys . Neoregelia 'Midnight' is a large one .. from wut Im told ...... about 3 x the size of Neoregelia 'Inca' X 'Fireball'

However Ive been told that this Neoregelia 'Darkest Hour' is actually only approx about 10 inches across ... in my opinion. thats a fine viv brom...
Well find out soon enough.

I might add that this needs to be moved to the plants section at this point.
Since this broms been located it no longer needs to be taking up space from people trying to locate stuff.

Ill get a mod to move it 

Todd


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Josh... you get my pm?


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

yes, i got your PM. i got many PMs from many people..lol. i will order as many as are available and its basically first come first served in the order i recieved the PM's. 

-josh


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

where can you get one of those at?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Before you guys go and get all jumpy and excited, you need to realize that the brom in the picture is a PERFECT example of that hybrid. 90% of them that you would get will most likely not look that nice without perfect growing conditions. It is doable though, just don't expect it to look like that when it shows up.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

antone, has a very good point guys. this plant will most likely need perfect lighting to get this color..... bright and lots of it. i would suggest mounting it toward the top of the tank and using a few 5600K to 6500K bulbs on it. ive learned through experimenting with different lights and actual distance between plant and bulb that this makes a HUGE difference. im sure most of you know that 5000 to 5600K is closest to noon day sun at the equator. well, "noon day sun at the equator" isnt going to do squat if the plant isnt close enough to it. heres a perfect example. this is a fireball i have. the lights are 4 6500K bulbs at about a foot about the plant. 










and here is the same brom after raising the light just a couple inches.










you wouldnt think that raising the light just a couple inches would make that big a deal. it really does. look at the chiquta linda behind the fireball. they were never too colorful to begin with, but they did have some color compared to the second pic. lighting intensity and distance is very important for proper growth and color. here is a good article on lighting for anyone interrested.

http://www.terraforums.com/ib312/ikonbo ... =17;t=7816

and here is a good one for calculating light amount being recieved by your plants

http://www.terraforums.com/ib312/ikonbo ... 17;t=23837

hope this stuff helps. take care

-josh


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

hey guys, i was only able to get my hands on 2 of the darkest hours. my source only had a few of them. i got 2 and another person got the others. ive had lots of people ask me to get them one..or 2. so, im not sure how i should decide who to give these to. maybe best offer. suggestions?

-josh


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

i picked up two also from a greenhouse in florida!


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

I'll help you out and take it off your hands free of charge.  
Josh


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

Edit: Nevermind, I'll pm you about it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

josh_r said:


> 2. so, im not sure how i should decide who to give these to. maybe best offer. suggestions?
> 
> -josh


Brom Auction ???


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

:lol: 

Lookey what I got...










Ehh, its not Darkest Hour but its still beautiful. :roll:


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Neo 'Midnight'!

Hey guys I baught Neoregelia ' Darkest Hour' last week and recieved it today.

Absolutely beautiful.... although its not quite colored up yet. its closer to wellll actually theres no broms most people would have to compare it to.....

Neoregelia 'Superball' X pauciflora
Or even a nice Neo '*******'


Got some otherstuff today and will post pics in a little bit 


Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey guys check it out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Neoregelia 'Darkest Hour'










Oh and just for kicks heres 2 more I aquired in the 'darkest Hour ' shipment 

Neoregelia mooreana Synomous with Neoregelia peruviana 










Neoregelia mooreana red Form
This will get much better coloring under High light











Enjoy!


Todd


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

nice todd! i cant wait for mine to come!


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

nice todd! i cant wait for mine to come!


----------

